# What do you do for a living



## bomber24 (Jun 13, 2017)

Just wondering what everyone does. I am a mail carrier for the post office.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Loss prevention auditor for grocery store.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Production supervisor and planner for a manufacturing company.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cnc machinist / programer


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Retired since 2015. YAY!
Used to work for a phone company running computer equipment that collected millions of phone records per day.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I work at a used car dealership, I have worked for them since 1988. I preform the initial check after delivery.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Assistant golf professional


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Retired industrial automation. Now I repair fishing reels.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shop superintendent, tooling and machining


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Fish, watch tv, drink bacardi, collect pension from Timken and social security from govt. Love my job.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

concrete finisher, 32 years semi retired..... my body just told me to give it up


----------



## CCD (Apr 18, 2013)

Electronic Technician


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Director, Software Engineering. Will celebrate my 30 year anniversary on January 4th. Still got a few years to go before retirement!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nine years USN. 25yrs phone company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadfreak000 (May 9, 2015)

Hardscape and irragation


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Electronics Tech for transit system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Retired Mechanic School Bus + Auto , But Just Went Back To A Local School To Help Out For A Couple Years ?


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Exotic dancer


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I was in fleet maintenance 40 yrs supervisor 10 yrs


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Run my own lawn care/landscape business, also do snow removal.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

retired machining , steel hauler semi trainer, old line man, ect now just hunt , fish , play with the dog . burn one with buds, fix stuff, watch the grass grow hahahahah same thing you all do ?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bustedrod said:


> retired machining , steel hauler semi trainer, old line man, ect now just hunt , fish , play with the dog . burn one with buds, fix stuff, watch the grass grow hahahahah same thing you all do ?


I'll be your bud


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

cmon down/up? lol


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Truck driver 35 years. Retiring March


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Trophy Husband


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

_Retired..... _
Facilities Engineering Mgr., Environmental Mgr., Field Service Mgr.
Now I manage to fish as much as possible and ride my Harley


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Plumber and electrician for a large school in Columbus


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

National Account Manager for Army NG, Army Reserves, Air Force and NASA.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Plumbing shop purchasing manager with 55 men in the field.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Medical equipment sales supervisor


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I retired 15 years ago at age 53, haven't worked since.
I was a professional baker, basically I did what I was told by supervisors who's main qualifications were to say "yes sir" regardless of the situation.
I didn't play silly games or try to live beyond my means. Which enabled me to retire on the first day I was eligible. My savings program is only paying about 4% but with pension and sociol security I'm making more money than I ever did working.
Life is good!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Work for a tile distribution center


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

29 years mig welding wire line operator for a global welding manufacturing co out of Cleveland. Great pay, great benefits. I punch in, self sufficient and do my job,don't really have to deal with anyone and only work about 160 some days a year. I have no set retirement date in mind but iam thinking sometime within the next 10 years I will slow down a little.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I distribute/sale fasteners. Training for branch manager position.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Registered Nurse


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i burn body parts to ash..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

26 yrs warehouse/shipping. 6yrs doing odd jobs. 8.5 yrs doing flooring, strip and wax-buff-auto scrubber. April 2021 retiring!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

25 yrs making wire and cable for electrical companies. I ran a strand machine making cable most of those yrs. did work in shipping for awhile then they cut back and I went back to stranding wire into 7 ply stranded cable. took a foreman's job for awhile but didnt like the petty bull. gave up and went back in the union.
sherman


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Retired 2 years union Pipefitter after 41 years. Now I get money every month and don't lift a finger for it!! Life is good.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Manufacturing manager


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Auto/ light truck tech 35yrs. still got a few more to go


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Corrections Officer at one of the largest county jails in ohio


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Shipping/Receiving for a large company that designs and builds hydrotesters and handling equipment for pipe Mills all over the world!


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

Retired


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Shipping/Receiving for a large company that designs and builds hydrotesters and handling equipment for pipe Mills all over the world!


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Public transportation bus operator in beautiful downtown Akron, ohio


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Registered Nurse working in endoscopy (the tests that nobody wants to have done).


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Hit the lottery for 10 million last year.......then I woke up and went to work at a machine shop as a mill operator.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> Exotic dancer


Pics please


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think the pics upload big enough on here to show the whole thing lol


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Inmate. I work the night shift digging a tunnel.

LOL

Retired after 34 years working in a D.C. for a major retailer, the last 19 in Inventory Control, the 7 before that as a Groupleader . Prior to that I was a fabricator and crane operator in addition to going to school. In retirement I work a couple of short days each week delivering auto parts. I'd go bonkers if I didn't have something to do. I may not be rich but I made it!


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dock Worker/ yard Hostler for The Bullfrog in Teamsters


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I am a BUM now. Spent 35 years in a body shop and be fore that 4 years in a printing shop. After a year chipking tank turtents at Blon ]aox. I went in at 140# Came out at 97#.Hot job.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Started my Carpenter Apprenticeship in 1977 in a Detroit cabinet shop, and have been in construction ever since. Life in the trades has been good to us, education is overrated sometimes.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fireman/Paramedic in my home town of Celina,OH. I'm only a few weeks from having my 25 year commitment met to qualify for my full pension, but I'd like to extend my career for 2 additional years. Any serious decline in the health of our aging parents would be an appropriate reason to leave my full-time position. I also own a marine repair shop that I operate as a sole proprietor. Mike


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Registered Nurse. Work in a large hospital in Dayton, give people hemodialysis treatments.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I am a burden to the taxpayers...... Actually I am a retired Underground Coal Mine Electrician/Mechanic..


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Heavy equipment operator 41 years and still going. I get to play with the big toys and love it.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

General Foreman for a big Electrical Contractor. IBEW Local 692
My outdoors life was great until I took this job, I pretty much made my own schedule. Worked longer hours to swap hours when it was nice out for hunting and fishing. Or I would work a Saturday to make up my time. Now I'm on site from 6am till 4 pretty much regardless, although the money is a lot better

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Marketing analysis manager. Sit at a desk all day.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Quality Control Manager and talent acquisition for the local cathouse


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

So in the beginning did you have to run it by hand until it got on its feet?


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

we don't like to remember the old days LOL


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry, I couldn’t help myself not taking that opening.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Operations Manager (Building’s, Facilities & Maintenance) for a school system.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

These days, nothing! Retired a few years ago. Back in the day I did just about everything under the sun. Spent the bulk of my life in wholesale beverage distribution. Beer, wine, non-alcoholic, whatever we could sell. Then I discovered fine wine and spent close to 30 years in that bidness.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Public transportation bus operator in beautiful downtown Akron, ohio


Working at the same place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Machinist/programer. Shop supervisor.


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

Local 33 Union Sheet Metal Worker going on 25 years.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’ve done a little of everything but I’m just a maintenance man right now, hope to open my own business in 2020.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Test technician for the auto industry


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> Working at the same place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello brother


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

General contractor, Home Builder, Carpenter


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I’m most peoples favorite, disrupting your daily drive!! Area manager for a large construction company.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> Started my Carpenter Apprenticeship in 1977 in a Detroit cabinet shop, and have been in construction ever since. Life in the trades has been good to us, education is overrated sometimes.


I took a withdraw from the Carpenters Union. Before that I prolly helped build 20 houses. I also worked building pole barns for a year. 
I've been a mechanic at an Oldsmobile, Cadillac and International Scout dearlership. I drove wrecker for a year. I worked building maintenance for 7 years.
Now I'm a security analyst working for a global company. Well, that and a Professional, Award Winning, Derailer.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

After graduation in 82 I was digging Graves (by hand) for a Jewish cemetery. I have quite a few stories from that job and was in great shape too lol.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

2 way radio/electronics technician for a regional railroad.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

civil engineer, good landlord, bad house flipper, amateur pole bender, and lead flinger.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Retired after 32 years in the machine shop and metal fabrication industry, with 10 as Plant Superintendent.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Pastor, Chaplain for the Ohio State Highway Patrol


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Director of Service for a copier dealer with offices in Dayton, West Chester and Dublin for 29 years. Before that 6 years USN Electronic Tech.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Worked in warehousing for 32 years. Been retired since 2002


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Biologist


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Own and run a carpentry business


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Retired almost 2 years ago after 36 years in a coalfired power plant. 26 as a mechanic & 10 as a maint. planner. Also lived & worked on a farm all those years. Still on the farm (barely)working but not near as hard as I once did. LOL Fishing every chance I get now.
Best job I ever had.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Disabled truck driver of 38 yrs last job I delivered gas & diesel to the stores did that for 15 yrs before my back problems had surgery and DR'S DISABLED ME live with pain everyday


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Have been in the Chemical Industry with the same company for almost 20 years.
I have done every job in the plant and I'm currently making Bleach and Aqua Ammonia.
Also a member of Teamsters Local 100.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Self Employed, I own and operate a remodeling company.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Disabled truck driver of 38 yrs last job I delivered gas & diesel to the stores did that for 15 yrs before my back problems had surgery and DR'S DISABLED ME live with pain everyday


same for me 24 years driving several rigs,disc problems then had to have both hips replaced and they will never be the same. last place was for a rock co.in vegas delivering crushed rock and flagstone then at the quarry.used to tak care of wild mustangs by filling water hole with water for them and quarry.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Matt63 said:


> After graduation in 82 I was digging Graves (by hand) for a Jewish cemetery. I have quite a few stories from that job and was in great shape too lol.


I bet you were. My very first paying job was working for the church cemetery. I had graduated grade school, 8th grade in those days, and wanted to go to the newly opened Catholic HS that had opened nearby a couple years earlier. I had to raise the mighty sum of $125 for tuition, and my grade school announced that the church was going to hire a couple of kids part time to work in the cemetery. 

We cut grass, trimmed hedges, and filled in the occasional grave! We didn't have to dig them, the backhoe handled that! But me and my buddy filled them in. If they did that today they'd probably be arrest for child abuse! 



slimdaddy45 said:


> Disabled truck driver of 38 yrs last job I delivered gas & diesel to the stores did that for 15 yrs before my back problems had surgery and DR'S DISABLED ME live with pain everyday


Same with my buddy. He suffered a horrible fall with too many injuries to list here. Wound up going to Cleveland Clinic for vision issues he was having. He casually mentioned to the receptionist the trouble Social Security was giving him on getting disability. She told him to get her all the info about the application and they would get on it. Got him approved in a heartbeat! 

Of course, I just realized that DR'S DISABLED ME might mean they screwed up your back to where you can't work!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

PDNaz said:


> Pastor, Chaplain for the Ohio State Highway Patrol


Army Security Agency, Machinist for G E in Dover, 7 years a Ohio State Highway Patrolman(best job I ever had, have always regretted leaving it), 4 years mgr outdoor store, 24 years security at a steel mill, retired in 2003 and today had what post# 47 said he does


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

R-E-T-I-R-E-D-R-E-T-R-E-A-D-drink coffee & watch people drive by each morning on their way to... you know. 38 yrs in medicine (20 w/AF and 18 w/civilian medical centers). Done everything from giving bed baths to EMT-A/P to Business Manager for a children's medical center. Medical sales reps hated me, nurses and surgeons tolerated me... all for the children.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Worked for a metal service center. Started out as a truck driver, taught myself to weld and moved into fabrication, became the supervisor and ended up starting & managing a fabrication & distribution center. Worked for the same company for almost 40 years. Been retired since Christmas day 2015.
Don't miss the job but I do miss a few of the people. I still have lunch with a few of the guys off and on.
Love retirement, I could never go back.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

crappiedude said:


> Worked for a metal service center. Started out as a truck driver, taught myself to weld and moved into fabrication, became the supervisor and ended up starting & managing a fabrication & distribution center. Worked for the same company for almost 40 years. Been retired since Christmas day 2015.
> Don't miss the job but I do miss a few of the people. I still have lunch with a few of the guys off and on.
> Love retirement, I could never go back.


Same here. I go to two retirement breakfasts each month as well as a couple of lunches with old buds but I've little good to say about the thieving, manipulating company I worked for. They are gone now but they sure stuck it to a lot of good, hard working folks before they folded up shop. I'd not go back for triple pay.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

stormfront said:


> I go to two retirement breakfasts each month as well as a couple of lunches with old buds


One guy who was my boss before I became a manager retired 5 years earlier than he had planned to. He didn't want to lay some of his people off in his department after business dropped off in the 2008 recession. So he retired and they kept their jobs. He's a great guy. From the day he left work until still today we get together at Skyline Chili for lunch 3 or 4 times a year.
I worked with some of these other guys for 25-35 years and felt more like a co-worker than a boss to most. I see a few guys for lunch now and then.
The company (family owned & very conservative) was okay. I tried to work in their best interest and they seem to work in mine. I guess I could have done better at some companies but the flip side is I could have done worse too. When I announced I was retiring, the owners called me and said I could stay if I wanted too and could take any job and work at any capacity that I wanted. 
I could travel between branches, I could stay local. I could work in the office or in the shop. They know I liked fabricating way more than I liked being a boss. They didn't want to loose all the knowledge and experience I had. It was time though, I retired because I was just tired of working. I was lucky I guess, there were things I didn't like about my job but for the most part I never hated going into work.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> I bet you were. My very first paying job was working for the church cemetery. I had graduated grade school, 8th grade in those days, and wanted to go to the newly opened Catholic HS that had opened nearby a couple years earlier. I had to raise the mighty sum of $125 for tuition, and my grade school announced that the church was going to hire a couple of kids part time to work in the cemetery.
> 
> We cut grass, trimmed hedges, and filled in the occasional grave! We didn't have to dig them, the backhoe handled that! But me and my buddy filled them in. If they did that today they'd probably be arrest for child abuse!
> 
> ...


I think I have more pain now than I did before the surgery but it only took me less than 90 days to get approved for disability but the pays sucks I get about a 1/3 of what I made working


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Power lineman


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Furnace man for the largest exotic animal farm in Northern Ohio and a professional trapper.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

crappiedude said:


> One guy who was my boss before I became a manager retired 5 years earlier than he had planned to. He didn't want to lay some of his people off in his department after business dropped off in the 2008 recession. So he retired and they kept their jobs. He's a great guy. From the day he left work until still today we get together at Skyline Chili for lunch 3 or 4 times a year.
> I worked with some of these other guys for 25-35 years and felt more like a co-worker than a boss to most. I see a few guys for lunch now and then.
> The company (family owned & very conservative) was okay. I tried to work in their best interest and they seem to work in mine. I guess I could have done better at some companies but the flip side is I could have done worse too. When I announced I was retiring, the owners called me and said I could stay if I wanted too and could take any job and work at any capacity that I wanted.
> I could travel between branches, I could stay local. I could work in the office or in the shop. They know I liked fabricating way more than I liked being a boss. They didn't want to loose all the knowledge and experience I had. It was time though, I retired because I was just tired of working. I was lucky I guess, there were things I didn't like about my job but for the most part I never hated going into work.


You were indeed blessed if you liked your job. It seems so rare these days. Myself, I never complained for it really did little good but the last half of my time with my company was sad. To see such a good company to work for do a 180, to purposely demean workers and shove them out the door was a jaw dropper. I was insulated from a lot of it but I saw the cancer first hand as it spread through the corporation. When they offered me an early out there was absolutely nothing to think about. I willl say that the job let me take care of my family for 34 years but the last part was tough as benefits, pay and working conditions all deteriorated. 

And life goes on. If I was 30 years younger I would work for myself in some capacity, possibly write and also homestead to some degree.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Had an excavating business for 15 years that I started when I was 20, had a come to Jesus with myself after struggling to keep my wife and daughter fed. Took a job with the state of PA when i was 35 and got roped into Bridge inspection, 21 years later I've been a team leader for 19 years and looking forward to retirement on 5 years 2 months and about 14 days. High stress job but it's a living.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Retired from the construction biz ten years ago 
Now, while in Florida during the winters, I work part-time as a contestant escort. Mostly during spring break. Tough job but someone has to do it!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Dang sounds like you might need some help with that job boatnut


----------



## Spinnerbaitswinger (Mar 14, 2018)

bomber24 said:


> Just wondering what everyone does. I am a mail carrier for the post office.


Coast guard machinery technician


----------



## Muskystooge (Jan 18, 2017)

High school Social Studies teacher and baseball coach


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

Construction here in Western NY 
Guide rail for past almost 30 years , dynamite and blasting before that , mud 50s hopefully done ,retired soon , this crap not getting any lighter! Lol
I do love my job though, so that helps I'm the boss but always a labor first !!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rodeo clown

Actually, a fleet mechanic for a locally owned uniform rental company


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Mortgage loan officer, get to change lives and absolutely love it!

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

retired methods engineer/pipe welder....and now, rebuild & restore British twin motorcycles Triumph & BSA ( Norton's are to fragile):/


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

Install, maintain and service residential irrigation systems and lawn lighting systems.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## JClovis (Mar 14, 2017)

bomber24 said:


> Just wondering what everyone does. I am a mail carrier for the post office.


Carpenter by trade but also electrical, plumbing, and heavy equipment operator mostly. Fish on!


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I sell filters. And part time male stripper.


----------



## Rob Fitch (Jul 31, 2014)

bomber24 said:


> Just wondering what everyone does. I am a mail carrier for the post office.


I use to be a mail carrier now I am a warehouse technician and a charter boat captain


----------



## E72 (Apr 4, 2009)

Water treatment plant Operator


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

4 yrs USAF, recip engine mech, 1 yr commercial refrigeration, 38 yrs lineman for AEP. Then2 yrs residential electrical wiring. Realized I was supposed to be retired so I quit. Moved to Florida, now volunteer with Honor Flight, Santa’s Drill Team, and visit many children at Christmas time. Mostly all gratis work and enjoy every minute of my retirement. Now 80 yrs old and waiting on my Browns to get to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

Technical support and business development for automotive paint and supply company. We sell BASF refinishing products which has its technical support and chemistry labs based in Whitehouse, Ohio.


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Field service technician


----------



## TheFishingVicar (Mar 29, 2016)

After medical retirement from the Navy I became a priest serving in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Reel em In said:


> 4 yrs USAF, recip engine mech, 1 yr commercial refrigeration, 38 yrs lineman for AEP. Then2 yrs residential electrical wiring. Realized I was supposed to be retired so I quit. Moved to Florida, now volunteer with Honor Flight, Santa’s Drill Team, and visit many children at Christmas time. Mostly all gratis work and enjoy every minute of my retirement. Now 80 yrs old and waiting on my Browns to get to the Super Bowl.


You might be waiting another 80yrs! Good luck!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

slipsinker said:


> same for me 24 years driving several rigs,disc problems then had to have both hips replaced and they will never be the same. last place was for a rock co.in vegas delivering crushed rock and flagstone then at the quarry.used to tak care of wild mustangs by filling water hole with water for them and quarry.


I somewhat know your pain. I've lived with a cracked vertebrate in my back since 1973 and won't even let a doc look at the rest of my back. I gave up fly fishing because my hands are shot. I don't drink or smoke, no illicit drugs, no CBD oil but every night I sit down to a cup of coffee and a bowl of fresh picked Ibuprofen. LOL


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Reel em In said:


> 4 yrs USAF, recip engine mech, 1 yr commercial refrigeration, 38 yrs lineman for AEP. Then2 yrs residential electrical wiring. Realized I was supposed to be retired so I quit. Moved to Florida, now volunteer with Honor Flight, Santa’s Drill Team, and visit many children at Christmas time. Mostly all gratis work and enjoy every minute of my retirement. Now 80 yrs old and waiting on my Browns to get to the Super Bowl.


I'm not a browns fan but now I'm cheering more then ever for the browns for all that you put in! Thankyou! For everything!


----------



## pj23 (Sep 2, 2009)

automotive tech/ charter captain


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Retired 8 years ago after 36 years in a steel mill. While Lazy8 is a derailer, i was a rerailer. 
I worked in Republic Steel's railroad maintenance as a car rerailer and track repairman. Also welded up and (tried) to keep 100 year old railroad cars rolling.
Now a hobby machinest and knife maker, soon to be woodworker as well.
Worked for so many years, i can't sit still and continue to put in 4-6 hours every day.
Absolutely love retirement and fishing again.


----------



## MY LADYS CHOCIE (Nov 14, 2019)

bomber24 said:


> Just wondering what everyone does. I am a mail carrier for the post office.


I JUST FISH.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Licensed General Contractor, landlord, jack of all trades, all around good guy , cat and dog dad


----------



## Garyww (May 22, 2017)

Sales & Quoting at a CNC Machine Company In Dayton OH


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Beginning Belly dancer....well I at least have the belly figured out.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Tried male stripping... found out I could make a lot more money to leave my cloths on.


----------



## txc35 (Mar 29, 2007)

19 years as a professor in college of business. Spent 9 of them at 2 universities in Cleveland area and now at a university in N Georgia and loving it. Miss the steelhead up there though. Had to replace them with stripers and mountain trout...but I'll manage.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Retired now. But worked in the cement business most of my life , (during my second career part time). Mason tender to Journeyman bricklayer, to a career as Police officer, during a recession in the early 80's. 22 year career as Police officer, took a buy out and resumed by masonry business at a small level. At 60 said enough! Still miss a hard days work , but boy if I return , the body reminds me !


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Firefighter paramedic. 9 years where I still work part time and last 5 years full time in a bigger inner city department. 25 to go... I appreciate a good nights sleep at home when I'm off

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Reel em In said:


> 4 yrs USAF, recip engine mech, 1 yr commercial refrigeration, 38 yrs lineman for AEP. Then2 yrs residential electrical wiring. Realized I was supposed to be retired so I quit. Moved to Florida, now volunteer with Honor Flight, Santa’s Drill Team, and visit many children at Christmas time. Mostly all gratis work and enjoy every minute of my retirement. Now 80 yrs old and waiting on my Browns to get to the Super Bowl.


the Browns > superbowl = bless your heart.. and thank you for your service....wife just retired from AEP


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Plant manager retired and owned a bakery.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Fire Department Captain/Paramedic. 23 years on the job

ski


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

jmyers8 said:


> Firefighter paramedic. 9 years where I still work part time and last 5 years full time in a bigger inner city department. 25 to go... I appreciate a good nights sleep at home when I'm off





ski said:


> Fire Department Captain/Paramedic. 23 years on the job


Thank you both for your service. My medical alert necklace lists my "major" illnesses, my NOK phone and the final line says "good luck" A little humor can't hurt


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

40xmax said:


> rebuild & restore British twin motorcycles Triumph & BSA ( Norton's are to fragile):/


Had 2 650 Bonneville's back in the day.


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Union boilermaker in the tank division. travel the country building and repairing tanks a refineries have built a few smoke stacks as well


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Structural & miscellaneous steel draftsman. Hoping to retire!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Buzzking said:


> Structural & miscellaneous steel draftsman. Hoping to retire!


Retirement really sucks. All I do is drink coffee, eat donuts, piddle around in the garden and go fishing (but not enough). And just when I thought it was age appropriate to sleep in as late as I wanted, I find myself getting up before 5 each morning. Hope you get there soon.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Journeyman tool and die maker by trade
Plant manager by proxy


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I install radon mitigation systems and air quality testing for an environmental firm. Been all over the country doing air quality work but just do residential for how. Get your houses tested guys. Ohio is one of the worst states besides PA for radon induced lung cancer.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

retired tool and die maker in 2015, also welded for 13 years, did die repair and tryout at a stamping plant another 13 years.


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

Currently retired, volunteer 2-3 days per week with Habitat for Humanity building and rehabbing houses. In my prior life, I was global sales director for a business in a Fortune 50 multinational.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Garyww said:


> Sales & Quoting at a CNC Machine Company In Dayton OH


PM me the company..we may need assistance


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Timjim said:


> retired tool and die maker in 2015, also welded for 13 years, did die repair and tryout at a stamping plant another 13 years.


Did 20 as die Repair..now da boss


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Retired Frito-Lay Route driver/salesman.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lowerider1029 said:


> Retired Frito-Lay Route driver/salesman.


Hmmm...you by chance know a Bill Burns that used to work there?


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

fastwater, I do not know him, I worked out of the Salem warehouse.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lowerider1029 said:


> fastwater, I do not know him, I worked out of the Salem warehouse.


Gotcha!
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Columbus and Franklin County Metro Parks construction crew.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Army Security Agency, Machinist for G E in Dover, 7 years a Ohio State Highway Patrolman(best job I ever had, have always regretted leaving it), 4 years mgr outdoor store, 24 years security at a steel mill, retired in 2003 and today had what post# 47 said he does


I was also in the army security agency o5h dit chaser.
I got out of the army and went into construction ended up becoming a drywall finisher for 35 years and retiring a couple years ago


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

OhioMadMan said:


> I was also in the army security agency o5h dit chaser.
> I got out of the army and went into construction ended up becoming a drywall finisher for 35 years and retiring a couple years ago


That's what I did also. It bothered some guys but not me didit didit didit....?


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hosting Systems Architect and Standup Philosopher


----------



## Cornstalk (May 19, 2019)

Water plant operator....I make water for a living....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

In a past life I was a Professional Firefighter / EMT-B in New York State. Now I am working at a Recycling Facility.... Your Trash is our Treasure!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Police officer for a large cleveland suburb


----------



## oneton (Jul 29, 2008)

bomber24 said:


> Just wondering what everyone does. I am a mail carrier for the post office.


I am a yard driver for GoJo and soon to put my driving gloves up.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm retired now for several years but the most interesting job I Ever Had was as a "Desel Fitter," in a panty hose factory down in WVa! I sat at the end of the production line and as they came by, all I had to do was grab & hold up a pair and exclaim loudly-"Desel Fitter!"


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

where do I begin RETIRED 45 yrs in fire protection


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

wajski said:


> where do I begin RETIRED 45 yrs in fire protection


it began in my dreams 26yrs before I retired.Bought an erie boat and docked her at Geneva for 27yr. but working everyday and wishing I was on the lake was tuff.Retired from AT&T(cable repair)after 41 yrs and dreams come true.Do what you've always wanted to do.Sometimes retirement is scarry but you get used to it in about a week-good luck


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> I'm retired now for several years but the most interesting job I Ever Had was as a "Desel Fitter," in a panty hose factory down in WVa! I sat at the end of the production line and as they came by, all I had to do was grab & hold up a pair and exclaim loudly-"Desel Fitter!"


Retired myself a few years back.
Best job I ever had was a pilot.
My co-workers would split the wood and I would pilot.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> I'm retired now for several years but the most interesting job I Ever Had was as a "Desel Fitter," in a panty hose factory down in WVa! I sat at the end of the production line and as they came by, all I had to do was grab & hold up a pair and exclaim loudly-"Desel Fitter!"


Retired myself a few years back.
Best job I ever had was a pilot.
My co-workers would split the wood and I would pilot.


----------



## HONKEREXTREME (Apr 3, 2013)

IBEW Local 8 journeyman electrician for the past 20 years, hoping to get out in 12 more! LOL


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

HONKEREXTREME said:


> IBEW Local 8 journeyman electrician for the past 20 years, hoping to get out in 12 more! LOL


retired from Gov't..wildlife Control specialist


----------



## pgoose (Apr 18, 2004)

44 years steelworker. 6 months and 4 days left, but who's counting!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Territory manager for Swisher Sweet and Drew Estate cigars.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

Retired from ge worked in lighting division new and used cars process technician in quality control.


bomber24 said:


> Just wondering what everyone does. I am a mail carrier for the post office.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> View attachment 334563
> View attachment 334567
> View attachment 334569


Worked at local Chemical plant for almost 45 yrs.18yrs swing shift as union chemical operator on swing shifts.Took a salaried manager job to get off swing shifts.Retired in January last year at 64 yrs old


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Me- "You want fries with that"?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

I am on disability since 2017.....lots of time.....to go fishing......Retirement is wonderful!!!

I was welder/pipefitter/machine builder


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Farrier aka horseshoer 25 years


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

lawrence p said:


> Farrier aka horseshoer 25 years


I was just thinking as I read all the posts, sure does take alot of talented folks, doing diffefent things to make the world go around!! Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I was just thinking as I read all the posts, sure does take alot of talented folks, doing diffefent things to make the world go around!! Merry Christmas to all


I agree. Very interesting thread.

Me? R&D chemist with same Fortune 5 company for 29 years. About 8 more years to go and I'm outta here.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m in construction sales, estimating, and contract negotiations. Everyday is a different day with a different set of challenges. I also make some extra income farming.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Financial analyst for a local nonprofit. Been there 1.5 years. Before that, I held similar positions at a large manufacturer and a small distribution company... much more rewarding where I'm at now with the work we do.

That being said, I'm ultimately just working towards an early retirement where I can go back to farming... the money is good in my line of work, but being stuck inside is like torture for me lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> View attachment 334563
> View attachment 334567
> View attachment 334569


That's some powerful good looking stitching you have there DH


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Outdoor Education Manager. I manage staff, facilities, programs, special events, our fleet of paddle craft and rental facility. Best part of my job is I get to be on the water from May to September.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

fastwater said:


> That's some powerful good looking stitching you have there DH


Thank you. It's nice as a welder when others can appreciate your work. Many don't realise it's an art form. I've still not been cleared back to work from my accident back in February, hoping i can be burning steel again soon though.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Thank you. It's nice as a welder when others can appreciate your work. Many don't realise it's an art form. I've still not been cleared back to work from my accident back in February, hoping i can be burning steel again soon though.


You are right about welding being an art form. 
And you definitely know your craft.
I wish I could weld half that good.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> View attachment 334563
> View attachment 334567
> View attachment 334569


 is that Lincoln?


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

fastwater said:


> You are right about welding being an art form.
> And you definitely know your craft.
> I wish I could weld half that good.


And to think he is half your age too !


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Was a manufacturing tech for one of the big 3 auto makers for 17.5 years. Then I got into.their maintenance apprenticeship program and am currently a toolmaker apprentice. Have 20 years in August.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

RF Engineer...by title, no degree...learned everything I know from OJT. The company I work for designs, builds, and integrates in-building cellular coverage systems. We mainly work with large venues...airports, stadiums, hospitals, manufacturing plants, etc. I work with engineers from Verizon, ATT, etc. to make sure our equipment works with their equipment, and that the customers phones perform efficiently.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

2.5 years U.S. Army (One year Vietnam), 7 years Ohio State Trooper and 29 years as a supervisor at Ford Motor Company, now retired.


----------



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

Special Ed. Teacher, concrete in the summers.


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

Lil' Rob said:


> RF Engineer...by title, no degree...learned everything I know from OJT. The company I work for designs, builds, and integrates in-building cellular coverage systems. We mainly work with large venues...airports, stadiums, hospitals, manufacturing plants, etc. I work with engineers from Verizon, ATT, etc. to make sure our equipment works with their equipment, and that the customers phones perform efficiently.


Like Extreme Networks devices? What kind of freeware tool (or extremely low cost) would you use to create a heat map of an internal wifi network?


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm a Senior Systems Administrator, previously Network Specialist, with 21 years at the same company. Jack of all IT trades, master of none.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

I worked real jobs (not counting household chores assigned to me since I was 6) since I was 12 years old.

I worked hard since then, saving money, paying my dues, making my share of mistakes and living paycheck to paycheck at times. 

A strong work ethic paired with formal (paid my way through college) and real life (school of hard knocks) education resulted in a reward of early retirment.

Since that retirement over a decade ago life now full of boating, fishing, swimming, spending time with family and friends and truly enjoying life with hopes of many more years to enjoy it.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Worked as a electrical systems mechanic for N.A.S.A for three years. Recently retired from auto company as a electrician. Thank God for a pension. Now can take dad fishing .


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

Steel worker for a specialty steel company. If you fly commercial some part of that plane is made from steel from our place.


----------



## Drock0320 (Nov 20, 2019)

Reel em In said:


> 4 yrs USAF, recip engine mech, 1 yr commercial refrigeration, 38 yrs lineman for AEP. Then2 yrs residential electrical wiring. Realized I was supposed to be retired so I quit. Moved to Florida, now volunteer with Honor Flight, Santa’s Drill Team, and visit many children at Christmas time. Mostly all gratis work and enjoy every minute of my retirement. Now 80 yrs old and waiting on my Browns to get to the Super Bowl.


Hope you get to see the Browns in the bowl, but..... Well I won't say it. Keep enjoying that retirement and thanks for serving our awesome country!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

fastwater said:


> You are right about welding being an art form.
> And you definitely know your craft.
> I wish I could weld half that good.


I've Run miles and miles of weld. It's all about practice and learning to weld in all positions and conditions. The pipe was all stick and the bucket in the pic was all hard wire for creating a wear surface on buckets. The voids in-between the welds allows space for dirt to build up which in turn helps reduce wear on the cutting edge and shanks of the buckets 



bulafisherman said:


> is that Lincoln?


Yes I got stuck with a Lincoln weldan power machine. I'm a Miller guy but if a red one will pay the bills so be it



0utwest said:


> And to think he is half your age too !


I ran my first weld at 13 and I'll be 30 in May. Alot of experience for someone my age


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Your experience shows. 
Saw the slag on the pic of the pipe and knew it was ran with a stick. That's what made me comment. Make no mistake, I no expert welder and don't have near the experience as you. But have done alittle burning in my time. For those that weld a bit, they appreciate good welding when they see it. My son is now 38 and has been welding since he was about 15. He passed me up a long time ago with his experience welding everything from aluminum, stainless and various steels using stick, mig and tig. Too, he has excellent fabricating skills as well with the ability to design a structure that is strong and will last. 
I can remember when he came to me for help/pointers on welding/fabrication...now I go to him.


----------



## Todd Searles (Dec 18, 2016)

Owner of a small business that specialized in robotic installs 

Life is Good !


----------



## Todd Searles (Dec 18, 2016)

FYI always looking for good skilled tradesmen


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

The beginning of this year I was blessed to accept mine and many others dream job..I am part of the government affairs team for the US Sportsmen’s alliance. We fight against legislation that threatens our outdoor heritage in all 50 states. I specialize in state legislation. I never dreamed my passions would become my life’s work.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm a retired Stationary Engineer and worked for Goodyear for 33 years after serving four years in the US Navy and six months at BF Goodrich.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Elementary PE teacher


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

sold my business April 25, 2012. Started new job April 26, 2012. I am working in fish population control management out of my boat.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I work a nice 4/10 schedule off every Thur-Sat. I would petition for 3/13.3's but with 4 days off I'd have to talk with the odnr about fish limits!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Your experience shows.
> Saw the slag on the pic of the pipe and knew it was ran with a stick. That's what made me comment. Make no mistake, I no expert welder and don't have near the experience as you. But have done alittle burning in my time. For those that weld a bit, they appreciate good welding when they see it. My son is now 38 and has been welding since he was about 15. He passed me up a long time ago with his experience welding everything from aluminum, stainless and various steels using stick, mig and tig. Too, he has excellent fabricating skills as well with the ability to design a structure that is strong and will last.
> I can remember when he came to me for help/pointers on welding/fabrication...now I go to him.


I WENT TO SCHOOL TO BE A WELDER BUT ENDED UP BEING A TRUCKDRIVER STILL BURN A FEW RODS NOW & THEN ON MY OWN STUFF. Went to work in a shipyard in Newport News Virginia right out of school but didn't pass their physical that took 7 hrs they tested for everything said I couldn't breath in the radioactive areas so I CAME HOME


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Retired union ironworker for 8 years back semi working the trade , got CDL A 4 years ago driving for a rigging company, pickup and delivery/ operating part time ..... I still like working staying busy ,but not all the time
Limited on hrs worked thru union plus social security $ allowed to make
Why screen name I acquired years ago on a fishing forum on the gulf coast where my fishing passion is.... not the same around here for the past 20years without my father going (my fishing buddy) sure miss it

















A gift from friends on the pier made out of a repair board










My real passion anymore


----------

